# bob sikes tonight



## fractionsofzero (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm going to hit the sikes tonight just before sunset. Has anyone had any luck there recently?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

fractionsofzero said:


> I'm going to hit the sikes tonight just before sunset. Has anyone had any luck there recently?


All I can tell you is to put live croakers or pinfish out on the bottom & hope for the best. The bull red bite has been slow the past few weeks. Plenty of ladyfish on the surface once the sun goes down though. Throw topwaters to pass the time while you wait for a big bull. If you're looking for slots those have been pretty scarce as well. Out of our group we've landed one slot red there in the past few weeks. 

Good luck man!


----------



## shamon102492 (Sep 17, 2013)

fractionsofzero said:


> I'm going to hit the sikes tonight just before sunset. Has anyone had any luck there recently?



i went a this past thurday from 930 till about 3ish with 4 friends walked away with 52 fish:thumbup:... but ive been fishing in the evenings and havent done so great... they bit pretty decent of bait shrimp and some cut bait, try sime pin fish or a mullet


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

shamon102492 said:


> i went a this past thurday from 930 till about 3ish with 4 friends walked away with 52 fish:thumbup:... but ive been fishing in the evenings and havent done so great... they bit pretty decent of bait shrimp and some cut bait, try sime pin fish or a mullet


That's a lot of hardheads!!!!!


----------



## fractionsofzero (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info. The last few times I've gone out there I've been skunked.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Was out there last night for a couple of hours. Caught one short speck on live shrimp.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

May be heading out there tonight, not sure yet.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Live shrimp is bringing in the meat.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Loruna said:


> Live shrimp is bringing in the meat.


May pick some up in that case!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

MoganMan said:


> May be heading out there tonight, not sure yet.


 I might pass you again like last time on my way out there. I always go late. Hopefully everyone won't be sitting down. That's a sign to not even unload and hit another spot :yes:


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Which side of sikes are yall going on?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I'l be on gb side if I go


----------



## fractionsofzero (Jul 9, 2013)

*skunked again*

Yup gulf breeze side. 1 lady. Bait. And a cat to end the night. Still had a enjoyable night.


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

I was thinking about going on the beach side cuz Gb side is only catfish right now.


----------

